# Pension and taxes



## valexy (Jul 29, 2017)

I am retired in Canada but intend to live in Spain. Where should I pay taxes from my pension income - in Canada or in Spain.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on what kind of pension - a national (i.e. through the government) pension or a private pension. And it depends on the tax treaty between Canada and Spain. There should be information (in English) available on the tax treaty through the Canadian tax service.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

